# Gibt es ne Software oder Website mit Entfernung/Umkreis-Rechner für Landkarten?



## Herbboy (13. März 2006)

*Gibt es ne Software oder Website mit Entfernung/Umkreis-Rechner für Landkarten?*

Frage dürfte klar sein. Ich hab ein paar Punkte auf einer Landkarte und will wissen, wie weit die von einem bestimmten Startpunkt aus entfernt sind, und zwar soll das einfach per Mausklick oder Linie ziehen gehen, also nicht erst Adressen jedesmal neu eingeben usw., höchstens den Startpunkt. Zudem soll es am besten auch die Luftlinien-Entfernung sein, ein Routenplaner wäre also nicht brauchbar, außer es gibt einen, der auch ein "Luftlinie"-Plugin hat


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gibt es ne Software oder Website mit Entfernung/Umkreis-Rechner für Landkarten?*

*rüülps*


----------



## jsi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gibt es ne Software oder Website mit Entfernung/Umkreis-Rechner für Landkarten?*

http://www.map24.de kann sowas  

mfg
jsi


----------



## Soki (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gibt es ne Software oder Website mit Entfernung/Umkreis-Rechner für Landkarten?*

Entweder digitale topografische Karten, gibts in jedem guten Buchladen oder direkt beim Landesvermessungsamt, oder zB den Brockhaus multimedia Atlas. Gabs mal auf der PC welt als Vollversion.


----------



## TBrain (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gibt es ne Software oder Website mit Entfernung/Umkreis-Rechner für Landkarten?*



			
				Herbboy am 13.03.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage dürfte klar sein. Ich hab ein paar Punkte auf einer Landkarte und will wissen, wie weit die von einem bestimmten Startpunkt aus entfernt sind, und zwar soll das einfach per Mausklick oder Linie ziehen gehen, also nicht erst Adressen jedesmal neu eingeben usw., höchstens den Startpunkt. Zudem soll es am besten auch die Luftlinien-Entfernung sein, ein Routenplaner wäre also nicht brauchbar, außer es gibt einen, der auch ein "Luftlinie"-Plugin hat



Ich würd sagen am einfachsten geht das mit Google Earth. Kartenausschnitt suchen, dann unter Tools-->Measure und wahlweise eine Linie oder einen Pfad zeichnen. ggfls. noch vorher die Einheit (km, meter,...) angeben.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gibt es ne Software oder Website mit Entfernung/Umkreis-Rechner für Landkarten?*



			
				Soki am 13.03.2006 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder digitale topografische Karten, gibts in jedem guten Buchladen oder direkt beim Landesvermessungsamt, oder zB den Brockhaus multimedia Atlas. Gabs mal auf der PC welt als Vollversion.



ich hab ne landkarte, ich wollt's mir halt einfacher machen und auch nicht auf meiner vorhandenen karte rumkritzeln... 

und sollte wenn das kostenlos sein   



map24.de ? kenne ich, da muss ich dann aber mal suchen, mir ist eine derartige funktion nicht aufgefalen...


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2006)

*AW: Gibt es ne Software oder Website mit Entfernung/Umkreis-Rechner für Landkarten?*



			
				TBrain am 13.03.2006 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sagen am einfachsten geht das mit Google Earth. Kartenausschnitt suchen, dann unter Tools-->Measure und wahlweise eine Linie oder einen Pfad zeichnen. ggfls. noch vorher die Einheit (km, meter,...) angeben.




danke, mit map24.de ging es genau so, wie ich es brauchte.   

google earth müßte ich mir mal runterladen.... 




ergebnis: ich muss mal bei tmobile anrufen und mich über den viel zu kleinen @home-bereich beschweren....


----------

